# The Delala Song.



## medic5678 (Oct 28, 2015)

Sorry, I see I put it in the wrong place initially.  Perhaps someone will kill the thread for me that I started in the EMS Talk Forum .

Here we have a frequent flyer in the ER.  He knows what he's looking for!  

(As an aside, we are cancelling the gofund me campaign, so we are not looking for contributions).  You are welcome to join our Youtube channel or not, just as you are any other channel.  Just trying to share this cartoon with our EMS brothers.  I am a former paramedic and current ER nurse.  I put a LOT of work in this animation.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## EMT533 (Apr 12, 2016)

Me: What's your pain level?
Pt: "Oh my god like I feel like I'm dying."
Me: "compared to the worst pain you've ever felt in your life, how does this compare?"
pt:"Like it hurts"
Me: "Can you explain it to me? Is it stabbing, throbbing, burning,etc?..."
Pt: Um like yeah,it's a 10,  hang on I have to like text my boyfriend and tell him to pick up my Starbucks on his way here. 
Me: "I'll be back with the nurse." 
Pt: Yeah whatever, I'll just take some morphine or like whatever.


----------

